# Was that sperm or what?



## resursval

So we currently do the pull out method as we don't want to get pregnant now.
However the other night we had sex and the day after it didn't take long after going up from bed that some watery discharge came out from ****... It was smell-less and it was clear and kind of watery.
Does this mean he must of accidently cum some in me? Or what else can that watery fluid be?


----------



## Tinks86

Not sure sorry...


----------



## Loveya

I'm sorry but the pull out method isn't a very good one if you don't want to get pregnant. Just use bc or a condom.


----------



## comotion89

if he did ejaculate In you semen does not stay in its watery/milky consistency for long once out so I doubt it was plus semen tends to have a smell maybe it was your own discharge plus pull out method is very dependent on self control (partners role) so may I suggest alternative BC?


----------



## I Love Lucy

Personally, I think it was your own discharge. I've had discharge like you have mentioned before.


----------



## resursval

I Love Lucy said:


> Personally, I think it was your own discharge. I've had discharge like you have mentioned before.

Ah okay, it's just it puzzled me as it just ran out like that so quickly. Not like the usual discharge:wacko:


----------



## 9jawife

If getting pregnant now would be an issue then I definitely recommend using another form of birth control... Hubby and I got pregnant using W/D and there are tons of stories about it on here and all over the 'net. Not trying to be patronizing or anything, just warning you.


----------



## MindUtopia

Semen usually smells, well, like semen, but both arousal fluid (what your vagina produces when you get turned on during sex) and cervical mucus (what your cervix produces when you are at your most fertile) can be clear, watery and odorless like you describe. If it was cervical mucus, it could be a sign you are near ovulation, which could mean the pull-out method isn't the best to be using. Pre-ejaculate does have sperm in it and you can still get pregnant even using withdrawal, especially if you are at your most fertile.


----------

